# shadow and cinny



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well here we go again cinny and shadow are now mating like crazzy at least 6 10 times a daythey are normally good for 6-8 eggs


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok tomorow the eggs should start to be laid acording to the time period tomorow will be day 10 she is spending alot of time in the nest box so i expect late tonight or sometime tomorow the first time they mated was about 10-11pm the night before i started to count so we will see wich means the eggs will hatch around the 12 of febuary


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok cinny laid the first egg so now we have like 12 eggs on the go


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok now we have 2 eggs for cinny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

we now have 3 eggs


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all as i was doing my morning checks on the cages and boxes here is what i found yes a lutino split to wf cockatiel i no it is split to wf because dad is a wf wich also makes this chick female and if i,m right i have it sold as i have a customer lookinh fo a lutino or a female chick as you all can see it is not even 1 hour old mom and dad are feeding it so that makes my total cockatiel chicks so far 9 with 5 more to hatch


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so cinny laid 4 eggs 3 were fertile 2 have hatched 1 left to hatch the 2 that have hatched are both lutino with the last one due to hatch on monday


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are this weeks pics


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww.... they are soo ugly they are cute. =) congrats on the bubs allen.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea just wait though in a matter of 2-3 weeks they will be just stunning


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

